# How does a DIY guy get a Hardness tester calibrated? NORFOLK VIRGINIA



## silverforgestudio (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks for taking a minute to read, maybe get a chuckle, and hopefully give me some direction. 

I have some stupid luck- I wound up with two Rockwell Hardness testers, complete with tips and weights... but they both have some surface rust and need a bit of love.

I would like to get them certified and overhauled- but cannot find any company that will do it local to me as I am not a "Corporation" or "Established Business Entity"... and do it for less than 1200 each! 

Am I just looking at a couple of nice doorstops?

I have one VERY well-gnawed test plate (lots of test dimples all over the surface) and I can use it to see if the tester reads the same- or how far out it is... but something inside me wants to "know" how to fix and use these guys... And truth be told- I really want it calibrated so I know my parts are HT properly

Anyone have suggestions on books, literature, podcasts or anything to help/assist? 

Thanks in advance and I dont know where you are- but here the blueberries are at peak and the garage doors open!


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 29, 2021)

I would suggest reaching out to a local machine shop and see how they handle it. Either that or if you have a manufacturer locally that operates their own shop and can find out who takes care of their tools.

You may be able to piggyback on someone else's calibration since adding two testers on a service call for a few dozen should be easier than going it alone.

John


----------



## benmychree (Jul 29, 2021)

I think that I would clean it up and try it out, you may want to find some more test samples especially in other ranges of hardness than what you have.  BTW the samples should not be reground, as the influence of the dimples extends well below the bottom of the dimple pit, also note the diamond penetrator may have damage, such as chips, so examine them carefully before trying calibration.  The machines themselves have no adjustments.


----------



## Watchwatch (Jul 29, 2021)

It’s expensive. I want to say it cost $500 last time I paid the bill about 8 years ago. Johnson Gage is who I used.

I’d buy some lightly used standards off EBay and reevaluate. The certs are only needed for industry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverforgestudio (Jul 30, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> I would suggest reaching out to a local machine shop and see how they handle it. Either that or if you have a manufacturer locally that operates their own shop and can find out who takes care of their tools.
> 
> You may be able to piggyback on someone else's calibration since adding two testers on a service call for a few dozen should be easier than going it alone.


Thanks John- I already reached out and the 3 I have chatted with are not interested in having a tag-along. The one over in Chesapeake said they could do it- but they are on schedule for theirs to be re-calibrated in 2 years (long wait)



benmychree said:


> I think that I would clean it up and try it out, you may want to find some more test samples especially in other ranges of hardness than what you have.  BTW the samples should not be reground, as the influence of the dimples extends well below the bottom of the dimple pit, also note the diamond penetrator may have damage, such as chips, so examine them carefully before trying calibration.  The machines themselves have no adjustments.


Thanks Ben- Understood about he re-grinding and internal stressing of the calibrated plates. The diamond indenter is the "newest" part of the setup- still has a nice color and no visible chips/cracks (under my cheapo 10x opti-visor at least). 


Watch- Im currently pricing out a few standards- good idea for the Flea-bay route. Nice to know its not just me seeing that cost- Understood about it being "Only for industry"  But that is the particulars of the thing- Im trying to get to that point (Slowly- but moving... just slowly) Its more for the parts and pieces I will be selling at specific hardness I want to verify (I do some knife and tool work now).


Watchwatch said:


> It’s expensive. I want to say it cost $500 last time I paid the bill about 8 years ago. Johnson Gage is who I used.
> I’d buy some lightly used standards off EBay and reevaluate. The certs are only needed for industry.


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 30, 2021)

Standards are not expensive. They go from $50 to 125 depending on who charges the most mark up. We only use 2 Rockwell C 40-50 and 60-70.
Pierre


----------



## silverforgestudio (Jul 30, 2021)

Understood Pierre- those are my go to ranges for now as well- Im trying to "dial in" my heat treat for some chisels and edged tooling I am working on.


----------

